# Terrassenteichca 3 m³ ohne alles nur mit Sprinbrunnen und Algen



## R75/5 (1. Jan. 2015)

So also, da bin ich und stell euch mal den Teich und die Entstehnug dazu vor
Vor ca. 3 Jahren haben wir uns einen Teich im Garten gewünscht, dieser sollte eine rechteckige Form haben und in die noch zu bauende Terrasse integriert sein. Nach kurzer Planung ist das Ganze auch schon zur Umsetzung angestanden. Da ich aber keine Folienteich  wollte habe ich mich auf die Suche nach alternativen begeben. Dies war nicht so einfach da die Mittel auch begrenzt waren, also kam ich zu guterletzt auf die Idee einen alten GFK Tank zu kaufen zu halbieren und den zu verbutteln. Das Wasser sollte kostenlos in den Teich kommen also Dachrinne angezapft und über eine __ Eichen-Wassertonne als Absetzbecken in den Teich geleitet. Überlauf über die bestehende Trassenentwässerung an den Sikerschacht angeschlossen und fertig war der Teich. Länge ca. 3 m Breite ca. 1,7 m Wassertiefe ca. 80 cm.
Nach dem ich aber Trotz  Springbrunnen mit UV Behandlung ausgelegt für 5000 L nun immer Algen fischen muss,  hoffe ich auf Anregungen von euch.
Auf Chemie möchte ich gerne Verzichten.
Also eventuell unten ein Kiesbett einbauen und ein Paar Wasserpflanzen rein.


----------



## laolamia (1. Jan. 2015)

moin,

keine pflanzen und wasser vom dach?
das wird leider nichts mit "ohne algen"

gruss marco


----------



## muh.gp (1. Jan. 2015)

Hallo

und erstmal Willkommen!

Ich kann Marco nur recht geben... Regenwasser, Holztonne, keine Pflanzen... da sind Algen leider Programm.

Unterwasserpflanzen rein, Schwimmpflanzen rein und damit für einen gewissen Sonnenschutz sorgen. Das wären so meine ersten Schritte.

Grüße, 
Holger

Der auch einen kleinen Terassenteich hat...


----------



## Findling (2. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,

bezüglich der Algen ist durch die Aussagen von Marco und Holger eigentlich das Wichtigste gesagt. 

Was mir jedoch auf dem letzten Bild aufgefallen ist:
Ich kann bei deiner Randgestaltung (senkrecht und glatt) keine Möglichkeit erkennen, wie in den Teich gefallene Kleintiere diesen auch wieder verlassen können. Normalerweise genügt hier ein am Ufer abgelegter, in das Wasser ragender Ast als Kletterhilfe. Würde aber bei dir nicht so wirklich zur Optik passen...  Du solltest eine Ausstiegsmöglichkeit (schräge Rampe o.ä.) anbringen... oder dich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden diese Tiere nach dem Ertrinken selbst herausfischen und entsorgen zu müssen.  

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Patrick K (2. Jan. 2015)

mmmh  Ich weis zwar nicht genau ,warum das nicht Algen frei funzzen soll  (mit Regenwasser) aber mit ein ,zwei Unterwasserpflanzen ohne Bodengrund(auch kein Kies), die schnell wachsen(__ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut), kann man nichts verkehrt machen , solange man sie regelmässig erntet. Was war den vorher im Fass und im Tank ? Wenn du im Frühjahr rechtzeitig die UVC einschaltest ,also vor der ersten Algenblüte dann sollte es reichen .

Gruss Obs


----------



## samorai (2. Jan. 2015)

Hallo!
UVC+Springbrunnenpumpe, damit wird nicht der Kreislauf unterbrochen. Eventuell fördert die UVC das Absterben von Algen, die gelangen bei Dir in den Teich zurück und sind dann Nährstoffe für neue Algenstämme, das nennt man Kreislauf.
Die einfachste Art der Unterbrechung ist ein Damenstrumpf über den Einlauf ziehen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Michael H (2. Jan. 2015)

Hallo

So sehe ich das auch . Du pumpst alles nur im Kreis , wird ja nichts entnommen aus dem System .


----------



## dizzzi (2. Jan. 2015)

Und der Dreck vom Dach (z.B. Vogelkacke!) landet auch im Wasser. Mir haben bisher alle davon abgeraten ein Regenrohr in einen Teich einzuleiten...


----------



## R75/5 (2. Jan. 2015)

Hammer,

Ihr seid ja der Wahnsinn so viele Antworten.  Danke an alle


noch ein paar Ergänzungen, Antworten und Fragen

Tierschutz:
Der Teich ist jetzt seit 2011 in Betrieb, hatte heuer das erste mal eine Maus im Teich war schon unter Wasser Reanimation zwecklos.
Da es von OK Terrasse bis OK Wasser ca .10-20 cm sind merken das die Tierchen schon und bleiben stehen, die Maus wurde wohl verfolgt.
Auch unser Hund der in Jedes Wasserloch springt war noch nie drin, er weiß wohl auch dass er da nicht mehr Rauskäme.
Sollte ich öfter mal den Leichenwagen brauchen Bau ich ne Rampe.

Technik und Anwendung:
GARDENA UVC-Unterwasserfilter mit Wasserspielpumpen-Set FFP 5000 UVC ist zugleich Teichfilterung, Wasserspiel oder Bachlaufbetrieb in einem. Der kompakte Unterwasserfilter ermöglicht eine mehrstufige bio-mechanische Wasserreinigung: Durch Bioflächenelemente und Filtergestein kann das Teichwasser biologisch geklärt werden. Das eingebaute UVC-Licht reduziert das Algenwachstum und bekämpft Krankheitskeime. Er beinhaltet außerdem eine Wasserspielpumpe, ein Teleskoprohr und vier Wasserspiele. 
Soweit die Beschreibung des Herstellers.
Das mit dem Kreislauf kann ich mir vorstellen der Filter liegt ja auf minus 60 cm den hab ich im Sommer noch nie gereinigt da könnte man schon noch was verbessern.
Den Teich hab ich bis jetzt immer im Winter abgepumpt und gereinigt ebenso den UVC -Unterwasserfilter.
Im Frühjahr is der im nu neu gefüllt.  

Materialverwendung:
meine Frau mag gerne __ Wein, ich bin eher der Biertrinker,
das  Eichenfass war mal ein Weinfass 
Der GFK Tank war mal ein Maischetank.
wurde aber alles gesäubert.
Wie man sieht ist der Weintrinker im Vorteil bei der Materialbeschaffung. 
Das Wasser wird mittels Teesieb vor dem Überlauf noch gefiltert also keine Einschwemmungen. 

Fragen:
an den folgenden Fragen erkennt man den Teich-Profi  
Brauch ich nicht für die Teichbiologie ein Kies- oder Sandbett in dem sich die Mikroben oder was da so lebt aufhalten können.
Und brauchen die Pflanzen nicht irgend was wo sie sich einkrallen können.
__ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut ernten? was ist damit gemeint brauch ich da nen unterwasser Rasenmäher?
Schwimmpflanzen kann ich mir vorstellen.
Was haltet Ihr von einer kleinen Seerose zur Beschattung.


----------



## laolamia (2. Jan. 2015)

R75/5 schrieb:


> Tierschutz:
> Der Teich ist jetzt seit 2011 in Betrieb, hatte heuer das erste mal eine Maus im Teich war schon unter Wasser Reanimation zwecklos.
> Da es von OK Terrasse bis OK Wasser ca .10-20 cm sind merken das die Tierchen schon und bleiben stehen, die Maus wurde wohl verfolgt.
> Auch unser Hund der in Jedes Wasserloch springt war noch nie drin, er weiß wohl auch dass er da nicht mehr Rauskäme.
> Sollte ich öfter mal den Leichenwagen brauchen Bau ich ne Rampe.



vorsicht besser ALS NACHSICHT....warte nicht bis der erste igel ertringt



R75/5 schrieb:


> Technik und Anwendung:
> GARDENA UVC-Unterwasserfilter mit Wasserspielpumpen-Set FFP 5000 UVC ist zugleich Teichfilterung, Wasserspiel oder Bachlaufbetrieb in einem. Der kompakte Unterwasserfilter ermöglicht eine mehrstufige bio-mechanische Wasserreinigung: Durch Bioflächenelemente und Filtergestein kann das Teichwasser biologisch geklärt werden. Das eingebaute UVC-Licht reduziert das Algenwachstum und bekämpft Krankheitskeime. Er beinhaltet außerdem eine Wasserspielpumpe, ein Teleskoprohr und vier Wasserspiele.
> .....


schoen abgeschrieben 




R75/5 schrieb:


> Fragen:
> an den folgenden Fragen erkennt man den Teich-Profi
> Brauch ich nicht für die Teichbiologie ein Kies- oder Sandbett in dem sich die Mikroben oder was da so lebt aufhalten können.



wenn du einen lebensraum schaffen willst....




R75/5 schrieb:


> Und brauchen die Pflanzen nicht irgend was wo sie sich einkrallen können.



schwimmpflanzen nicht




R75/5 schrieb:


> __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut ernten? was ist damit gemeint brauch ich da nen unterwasser Rasenmäher?



ernten bedeutet biomasse entfernen...also die einzige moeglichkeit fuer dich naehrstoffe aus dem system zu entfernen



R75/5 schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von einer kleinen Seerose zur Beschattung.



schoen. aber eine die zu deinem teich passt.....und wasserspiel ist dann nicht 

gruss lao


----------



## Michael H (2. Jan. 2015)

R75/5 schrieb:


> Den Teich hab ich bis jetzt immer im Winter abgepumpt und gereinigt ebenso den UVC -Unterwasserfilter.
> Im Frühjahr is der im nu neu gefüllt.




Hab mir mal deinen ( Filter nenn ich es mal ) angesehn . Da sind doch tatsächlich Filterschwämchen drin . Nur wenn du die 1 mal im Jahr Sauber machst werden die nicht viel bringen.



 obwohl bei der Größe der Biologischen Filterung ...................


----------



## samorai (2. Jan. 2015)

Wenn man etwas "bohrt", kommt immer mehr an das Licht.
OH, Lao war verdammt schnell und gut!
Versuch es doch mit einer Kiesschicht,zum Schaden kann es nicht sein, mann sieht viel mehr und die Bakkies können sich an etwas festhalten.
Das Weinfass ist mehr als gut, es wird immer noch etwas Huminsäure abgeben, war vielleicht auch ein plus in den letzten vier Jahren.
Dann noch ein paar Grundsätze.:Wenn Du das Wasser im Winter ablässt, startest Du deinen Teich jedes Jahr auf's neue, ....... er kann sich gar nicht entwickeln, bzw. Du unterbrichts den werdegang und belebst ihn auf's neue. Ein Blubberstein und eine Sauerstoff- Pumpe halten Deinen Teich im Winter fit, wobei der Ausströmer ganz unten liegen darf, denn es sind keine Fische vorhanden.
Dein Dingens was Du Filter mit "trull lala" nennst, mal öfter säubern, gegen Faulheit(tut mir leid) können wir auch nichts ausrichten.
Dein Biotop mußt Du schon etwas helfen, vom zugucken passiert da nichts!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (2. Jan. 2015)

Hallo R2 D2
Da dein Filter eh für die Katz ist ,kannst du den auch nur einmal im Jahr säubern , viel wichtiger ist das Wasser drinn zu lassen und den "Teich" sich entwickeln zu lassen , Unterwasserpflanzen wir __ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest brauchen keinen Bodengrund und man nimmt beim ernten die hälfte raus und gut iss , der Kreislauf  ist unterbrochen . Seerosen brauchen gut gedüngten Grund um reichlich zu Blühen , das kann den Algen nur zu Gut kommen

Ich hatte in meinem Mini Teich gar keine Algen , trotz dies jähriger erst befüllung https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mini-aus-edelstahl-für-die-seerose.41614/

Gruss Obs
Ps . ein Name wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## jolantha (3. Jan. 2015)

Sorry, 
aber für mich ist das kein Teich, sondern einfach ein Loch mit Wasser drin. 
das ich zum Löschen benutzen kann, wenn mein Haus brennt.


----------



## Patrick K (3. Jan. 2015)

ist nicht jeder Teich, irgend wie , ein Loch mit Wasser drin, was macht den Unterschied eine handvoll __ Hornkraut und ein Frosch? Jedem nach seinem Geschmack und darüber läst sich nicht streiten.

MfG
Ein Koipool Besitzer


----------



## laolamia (3. Jan. 2015)

dann ist es ein see und ein meer auch!
es geht nicht um einen frosch und eine handvoll __ hornkraut, viele hier wollen entweder ein möglichst funktionierendes ökosystem nachbauen oder setztn auf fischteich und filterung.
jolantha hat ja geschrieben was es fuer sie ist......das alles ohne wertung. (fuer mich es es das auch)
klar kann jeder bauen was er will, nur sollten keine igel oder maeuse drunter leiden 

der fragesteller wollte ja lernen.....und da ist er hier richtig.


----------



## Patrick K (3. Jan. 2015)

der fragesteller wollte ja lernen.....und da ist er hier richtig.

Ja dann hat er wohl gelernt das er keinen Teich hat und damit das Haus löschen kann, tolle " Hilfe"

Gruss Patrick


----------



## R75/5 (3. Jan. 2015)

Also dann,
Dank noch mal in die Runde 
hab einiges erfahren
und 3m³ sind für den Erstrangriff ausreichend bis dahin wird der Löschaufbau mittels Hydrant schon erfolgt sein.
Also Wasser am Haus ist für die FFW immer OK 

Grüße Christoph


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Jan. 2015)

R75/5 schrieb:


> Also dann,
> Dank noch mal in die Runde



Wenn keine Fische und Pflanzen und kein Leben rein soll und du nur eine sprudeln Quelle an der Terrasse haben möchtest....Mache den Zulauf zu.
Dann wie in einem Pool Chlor rein. Ggf. mir dem Gartenschlauch nachfüllen. Dein Filter holt dan den einfallenden Dreck raus. Ab und zu wirst du aber die Wände noch abscheuern müssen. Vielleicht reicht es auch nur zum Winter. wenn du das Becken ablässt.


----------

